# Cleaning Gray Tank With Liquid Dishwaser Detergent



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? What kind of results did you get? How about the black tank?

Clean Your RV's Gray Water Tank & Sensors


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

thefulminator said:


> Has anyone tried this? What kind of results did you get? How about the black tank?
> 
> Clean Your RV's Gray Water Tank & Sensors


No, haven't yet tried this technique. Will be eventually, accuracy of our gauges are pathetic, including the fresh water tank that will read 2/3 when it's almost empty! I often think how nice it would be to have "mechanical" actual sight level gauges for each tank.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

This is what we are currently doing with our 301BQ........Gray tanks: we add 1/2 cup of liquid cascade. I was told it helps to break down grease, soap scum and food particles. Black tank: several times during the year we add a cup of laundry detergent. Not sure which process helps with the sensors. EOD flushing the black tank several times after you go camping is probably the best thing to do. Dick Bailey


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Defintly going to try this. We just had a 2 week straight camping trip, and the sensors starting acting up. DEfintly empty, but say 2/3 full. Wish I knew this before we came home, we drove for 6 hours, and since we live on an acreage, I just empty the grey into the back field if needed


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

While at it add a few gallons of water softener mixture to both grey and black tanks. Water softener makes easier for material to slide off surfaces and gauge probes.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Going to try this next week with our first outing of the season. Be about an hour drive, so that should give it enough "slosh" around time


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we camp a lot and what works for me is:

1) use happy camper stuff in each tank

2) before we leave to come home (I have a dump station at home) I add liquid laundry detergent (1 cap) to each tank, along with some water softener

3) flush and clean when I get home.

So far this has worked great. no tank buildup AFAIK, no smell in the tanks,

If you want sensors that work better the alternatives are:

1) Horst miracle probes- much better than factory, but still can go bad

2) SeaLevel or moda tank sensor system. Capacitvly couples to the tank to determine level. I have the SeaLevel system


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

A dishwasher detergent is a great technique to clean both grey and black water holding tanks if you want something that can be used for both. However, make sure you're using a dishwashing detergent designed for automated dishwashers before you begin. This is due to the fact that it won't foam and instead contains softening chemicals that can quickly break down any material, even oil and grease.


----------

